# Wireless Flash Trigger+Wireless Shutter Release



## RAKAMRAK (Mar 25, 2012)

Dear CRians, I have a question regarding wireless flash trigger and wireless shutter release. I have not yet ventured into the usage of a "proper" flash (used only the on camera one till now). However, I am planning to buy one speedlite in near future. Along with the flash I want to buy one wireless (radio!) flash trigger (which I think comes in two pieces. One piece attaches to the shoe of the flash and the other to the hotshoe on top of the camera). The other thing that I want to buy is a wireless (radio!) shutter release. Now those of you who have used such a set up, could you please tell me which brad do you use and share your experience. Thank you for your time.


__________________________________________________
EOS 40D, EF 50mm f/1.8 II, 85mm f/1.8, EF 22-55mm, some extension tubes


----------



## Z (Mar 25, 2012)

Canon have just announced their new 600EX-RT with wireless functionality built in, if you care to venture the cash. You will need a separate transmitter (ST-E3-RT) or another 600EX-RT to trigger it, too.


----------



## Steven_urwin (Mar 25, 2012)

Z said:


> Canon have just announced their new 600EX-RT with wireless functionality built in, if you care to venture the cash. You will need a separate transmitter (ST-E3-RT) or another 600EX-RT to trigger it, too.



Or a 5Diii, as they have the transmitter built in


----------



## Scooter (Mar 25, 2012)

I think on the new Canon 600EX-RT speedlites, they only work on the new 1D-X & 5D mkIII bodies ? And I think the regular Canon 600EX models maybe are overseas only, might not be USA bond ? Pixel makes wireless flash Triggers & Receivers as well as wireless shutter releases. Phottix does the same thing, wireless flash TX & RX and wireless shutter releases. I hope I helped a little ?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 25, 2012)

Steven_urwin said:


> Z said:
> 
> 
> > Canon have just announced their new 600EX-RT with wireless functionality built in, if you care to venture the cash. You will need a separate transmitter (ST-E3-RT) or another 600EX-RT to trigger it, too.
> ...



Actually, no, the 5d3 does not (unfortunately) have the RF built in, at least not as far as I've been able to find. Wish it did though.



Scooter said:


> I think on the new Canon 600EX-RT speedlites, they only work on the new 1D-X & 5D mkIII bodies ? And I think the regular Canon 600EX models maybe are overseas only, might not be USA bond ? Pixel makes wireless flash Triggers & Receivers as well as wireless shutter releases. Phottix does the same thing, wireless flash TX & RX and wireless shutter releases. I hope I helped a little ?



No, the 600EX-RT are going to ship world wide, and will work on any Canon body in ETTL mode. Just like the 580EX-II works perfectly fine on a rebel body or 1d body.


----------



## yuxinhong (Mar 26, 2012)

[/quote]

Or a 5Diii, as they have the transmitter built in 
[/quote]


I don't think it have, you have to buy


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 28, 2012)

I personally recommend the Phottix Strato II radio remotes. They are very flexible, very affordable (~$100 for one transmitter/receiver pair), and so far they have been very reliable. I really like how easy the zone control is to use. Set your receivers to different zones (A,B,C,D) and decide on the transmitter what combination of zones you want to trigger. They are manual flash only, though.

(EDIT: They also have the ability to remotely trigger a shutter.)

If you're planning on using E-TTL via radio remotes, your options are limited. 

[list type=decimal]
[*]600EX-RT, as mentioned above.
[*]PocketWizard FlexTT5 (and the MiniTT1 if you want a smaller on-camera transmitter)
[*]RadioPopper (although I have no experience with those)
[/list]

As far as which is better for you, manual or TTL flash, that's a discussion for another thread. If you happen to choose to go manual remote flash, your radio remote options are more diverse. Probably the best manual flash remote option would be the upcoming PocketWizard PlusIII transceivers.


----------



## Scooter (Apr 5, 2012)

To Rakamrak:
You have listed a Canon 40d & lens etc... but no flash ? If you have the 430EX II speedlite than the Pocket Wizards Mini TT/FlexTT are great, but expensive. Approx. $220.00 for Trans. & $ 220.00 for Recvr.. The 580EX II has issues with the Mini/Flex combo but can be worked around for more $$$. The Radio Poppers I hear are also just as good but are also very expensive. You do NOT need a flash on the camera to make the Pocket Wizards work, BUT on the Radio Poppers you Must use a flash on the camera to make that system work. 

I did not have the money to pay for expensive P.W. & R.P. but I did want E-TTL. I use 2 Nissin Di-866 pro mk I flashes with my Canon 50d along with Pixel King Trans. & 2 King Recvr's.. So for basic E-TTL or Basic Manual 
set-up, you can not go wrong. At $ 130.00 for 1 Trans. & ! recvr. then I bought another Recvr. for $ 90.00. If you want to use a flash on camera the Pixel King set-up is not the way to go. Nor is the Phottix Odin's ! The Phottix Odin's are approx $ 440.00 for 1 Trans. & 2 Recvr's.. The new Canon 600 Ex-RT are over $620.00 for 1 speedlite and you need to add the ST3 (approx. $250.) to make that work !?! OR add another 600EX-RT to make it work !?! It all depends on the money you have to spend, your experience, and how much you want to mess with all of it, in doors & out on location.


----------

